
We’re the Organizers of the Google Walkout. Here Are Our Demands - smacktoward
https://www.thecut.com/amp/2018/11/google-walkout-organizers-explain-demands.html
======
admay
Here's an idea, if you don't like working for Google, don't work for Google!

